# The DNA250C Thread



## Rob Fisher (31/3/18)

As the DNA250C has now been released this is the thread to discuss the DNA250C!

And as my Lost Vape Paranormal DNA250C is on it's way to SA as we speak I have taken my Drippers out of the display cabinet and reinstalled non BF pins. All I can say now is standby for REPLAY baby!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/4/18)

The first DNA250C's in South Africa just landed in JHB a few hours ago... let's hope DHL can pull finger and maybe deliver tomorrow!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Yas786 (2/4/18)

Looking forward to hearing your thoughts Rob. 

I can’t wait for the replay feature to hit the dna75c chipset soon.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Muchis (2/4/18)

is it coming to the 75C soon...thats will be awesome....and save me a couple of grand

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yas786 (3/4/18)

Muchis said:


> is it coming to the 75C soon...thats will be awesome....and save me a couple of grand
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk



Yeh it will be coming but no idea as to when. I’ve been following a thread on the evolv forums and still no news. Think it’s because they are waiting to see how it works out on the dna250c before pushing it to the dna75c. 

No doubt there will be bugs that will be ironed out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/4/18)




----------



## Rob Fisher (3/4/18)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/4/18)

The Golden Flave 22 and the Golden Hadaly have been chosen to test REPLAY!

These Ni80 coils need to come out.



Casualties of war.



@smilelykumeenit stainless steel claptons installed.





Flave 22 done.



Hadaly time!




Drippers ready for the DNA250C! Looks like they will only deliver tomorrow!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Stosta (3/4/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> The Golden Flave 22 and the Golden Hadaly have been chosen to test REPLAY!
> 
> These Ni80 coils need to come out.
> View attachment 127799
> ...


And?! Is it amazing or just gimicky?


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/4/18)

Stosta said:


> And?! Is it amazing or just gimicky?



Dunno yet... the plane landed last night and clearing customs today... so will let you know tomorrow!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (3/4/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Dunno yet... the plane landed last night and clearing customs today... so will let you know tomorrow!


I sometimes find it amazing that we're still restricted by physical transport. Looking forward to the day I can just "energise" things!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Raindance (3/4/18)

Stosta said:


> I sometimes find it amazing that we're still restricted by physical transport. Looking forward to the day I can just "energise" things!


Scotty me up beam me....

Lol.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (3/4/18)

Raindance said:


> Scotty me up beam me....
> 
> Lol.


Haha! sounds like Yoda trying to get onto the Enterprise!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Raindance (3/4/18)

Stosta said:


> Haha! sounds like Yoda trying to get onto the Enterprise!


Or captain Kirk after a heavy night of boldly going where every man has been before in the bars and brothels of some 'newly discovered' galaxy...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## HapticSimian (3/4/18)

Raindance said:


> Or captain Kirk after a heavy night of boldly going where every man has been before in the bars and brothels of some 'newly discovered' galaxy...


"Beam me up, Scotty!"
...
"... That's not funny. Beam up my clothes."

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rafique (4/4/18)

Patiently waiting, I liked the look of the paranormal from the beginning but the dna75c just wasn't enough. 

It different to see it on youtube the see it love on the forum. Things just look nicer here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz (4/4/18)

@Rob Fisher is the replay feature only for TC or VW too? I watched the vid, but still dont quite understand it?


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/4/18)

Dietz said:


> @Rob Fisher is the replay feature only for TC or VW too? I watched the vid, but still don't quite understand it?



REPLAY is for TC and won't work with Ni80 and Kanthal. The most simple explanation is it is a simple way to do TC... no need to fiddle with temps etc... just do the settings like you would normally do and then press SAVE PUFF and REPLAY takes over... My DNA250C Paranormal should arrive today and I will be able to give you first-hand info.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/4/18)

The DNA250C has arrived!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/4/18)



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Bulldog (4/4/18)

I am so jealous right now . Jealous in a nice way

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Yas786 (4/4/18)

Nice review and pics Rob, I wasn’t planning on getting a dna250c mod but looks like I’ll be getting one. 

But I’m going to probably wait for a decent 250c squonk mod. Hope lost vape do a paranormal 250c squonk or even the therion 250c squonk.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Ash (4/4/18)

I am now playing tooo




I dont know how & i really don't care. This JUST WORKS. Replay is truly a game change for RDA's.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Amir (4/4/18)

Ash said:


> I am now playing tooo
> 
> View attachment 127957
> 
> ...



It's all very clever in theory... Really... No sarcasm intended... But if its really that well designed for RDA's, why not start off in the squonk mods? It's a real question by the way with no intention of insult or injury

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ash (4/4/18)

I would like to know, how many people here can say, they vaped with an RDA that is almost bone Dry and still had flavor with no burnt cotton taste. 

I CAN




Trust me, pic makes my wick look saturated but it is Dry. Bad lighting where i am

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Ash (4/4/18)

Amir said:


> It's all very clever in theory... Really... No sarcasm intended... But if its really that well designed for RDA's, why not start off in the squonk mods? It's a real question by the way with no intention of insult or injury



From what i understand, This works with all types of attys. RTA and RDA. Yes Replay will come to squonks and it will be the highlight for all users

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/4/18)

And as soon as the update firmware arrives for the DNA75C I will flash my Therion DNA75C squonker and give it horns!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/4/18)

The Vape on the Flave 22 with Red Pill on the DNA250C is outbloodystanding... but OMG Dripping is a pain! My bottle of Red Pill has to stay open next to me all day!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Yas786 (4/4/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> And as soon as the update firmware arrives for the DNA75C I will flash my Therion DNA75C squonker and give it horns!



Same here, the wait is killing me lol. I have a feeling the replay feature will bring out the best in my squonk rda’s. 

But I still intend on getting a dna250c squonk mod at some point as well in the future.


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/4/18)

Yas786 said:


> Same here, the wait is killing me lol. I have a feeling the replay feature will bring out the best in my squonk rda’s.
> 
> But I still intend on getting a dna250c squonk mod at some point as well in the future.



A DNA75C squonker with Replay is going to be simply fanbloodytastic! I have spent most of the day with the Flave 22 on the Paranormal and I must say it takes some real getting used to dripping all the time... but... the flavour is outstanding! It really is a game changer!

I feel sorry for all the other regulated mod makers out there because the DNA has just leapt ahead by a massive margin!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## piffht (4/4/18)

Would like to hear some thoughts on this from someone that has their regular TC vaping nailed.

Not saying I'm that person, but I'm confident enough with my TC, DNA and otherwise, that I never get dry hits. No fiddling, no burnt cotton, etc.


----------



## MoneymanVape (4/4/18)

who will be selling dna 250c mods?


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/4/18)

MoneymanVape said:


> who will be selling dna 250c mods?



I know Sir Vape and Vape King both have stock inbound!


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/4/18)

piffht said:


> Would like to hear some thoughts on this from someone that has their regular TC vaping nailed.
> 
> Not saying I'm that person, but I'm confident enough with my TC, DNA and otherwise, that I never get dry hits. No fiddling, no burnt cotton, etc.



I would imagine if you are a TC boffin then you probably don't need Replay!


----------



## Silver (4/4/18)

Lovely to see and hear you again in the video @Rob Fisher 
Thanks

This looks great!!

Those newly coiled atties (flave and hadaly) look awesome!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (4/4/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> The Vape on the Flave 22 with Red Pill on the DNA250C is outbloodystanding... but OMG Dripping is a pain! My bottle of Red Pill has to stay open next to me all day!



This is exactly what I’m on about. It’s ridiculous really. Dripping is such a pain in the butt. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/4/18)

Amir said:


> This is exactly what I’m on about. It’s ridiculous really. Dripping is such a pain in the butt.



I think the real bonus will be squonking with REPLAY!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/4/18)

I have spent most of today using the Paranormal DNA250C and there is little doubt that the Replay option is a game changer and is going to have a big impact on vaping in 2018. It works so damn well and @Ash and I sat playing with our setups today and we laughed and shook our heads in disbelief! He arrived to pick his one up today I handed him mine to test drive and then I said take off the cap and check the wick... he was astounded because the wick was almost dry! We played for some time and the more we played the more we realised the hype was very real and the more we laughed because we couldn't believe what was happening!

I'm really glad I kept most of my RDA's and I can't wait for the DNA75C upgrade so I can test Replay with a Squonker because dripping is painful! But I have kept dripping because the flavour on the Flave 22 with replay is stunning!

Save for a DNA75C or DNA250C.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Yas786 (5/4/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> A DNA75C squonker with Replay is going to be simply fanbloodytastic! I have spent most of the day with the Flave 22 on the Paranormal and I must say it takes some real getting used to dripping all the time... but... the flavour is outstanding! It really is a game changer!
> 
> I feel sorry for all the other regulated mod makers out there because the DNA has just leapt ahead by a massive margin!



I hope so because even though at the moment I’m using my dna75c squonk in tc mode, I’m still getting dry hits every so often. Probably due to not tuning it properly but still if replay takes all that faffing around out of the equation then I’ll be a happy bunny. 

The wait for the replay update on the dna75c is frustrating to say the least lol.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (5/4/18)

I discovered yesterday that there is a Mac version of the Escribe software. Installed and tested on my Macbook and ready for when the update is released 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/4/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> I discovered yesterday that there is a Mac version of the Escribe software. Installed and tested on my Macbook and ready for when the update is released



@RenaldoRheeder did you install the INTERNATIONAL edition? There is the US and International edition and the one you want is the International edition.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (5/4/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> @RenaldoRheeder did you install the INTERNATIONAL edition? There is the US and International edition and the one you want is the International edition.



International version installed. 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/4/18)

Testing the Entheon with a @smilelykumeenit SS 2.5mm Framed Staple Alien on the Paranormal. I must say playing with RDA's on the DNA250C is a whole new ball game!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor (5/4/18)

hi does this work with RTA's as well ?

regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/4/18)

vicTor said:


> hi does this work with RTA's as well ?



Yes it does... however the difference isn't really massive because with an RTA you always have wet wicks... unless of course, you vape the tank dry in which case Replay will save you.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (5/4/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yes it does... however the difference isn't really massive because with an RTA you always have wet wicks... unless of course, you vape the tank dry in which case Replay will save you.



right, I'm with you 

congrats on the mod @Rob Fisher chicken dinner right ?


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/4/18)

vicTor said:


> right, I'm with you
> 
> congrats on the mod @Rob Fisher chicken dinner right ?



100% Right! Chicken Dinner for sure!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## killingfields (5/4/18)

Much anticipated (SA) thread...

I am busy trying to sort a pre-order or at least be in line once they listed here. 

Do you have any links to pre-build coils that we can buy online that are SS?!? I only have ni chrome coils.. I have a Drop at the moment and usually vape between .10 and .12... Any suggestions?

James


----------



## Ash (5/4/18)

killingfields said:


> Much anticipated (SA) thread...
> 
> I am busy trying to sort a pre-order or at least be in line once they listed here.
> 
> ...



Chat with @smilelykumeenit as he made coils for me as well as @Rob Fisher, all SS. And they work like a treat.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/4/18)

killingfields said:


> Do you have any links to pre-build coils that we can buy online that are SS?!? I only have ni chrome coils.. I have a Drop at the moment and usually vape between .10 and .12... Any suggestions?



As @Ash said... @smilelykumeenit is busy making me more as we speak... let him know what RDA's you plan on using and he will build accordingly!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/4/18)

The Entheon didn't give me the same wow flavour I got from my Flave 22... and dripping is a real pain so I pulled the NarBa out of the display cabinet and popped a @smilelykumeenit stainless steel coil into the NarBa and wicked it up... Awesome and I don't have to drip every 4 seconds!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir (5/4/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> The Entheon didn't give me the same wow flavour I got from my Flave 22... and dripping is a real pain so I pulled the NarBa out of the display cabinet and popped a @smilelykumeenit stainless steel coil into the NarBa and wicked it up... Awesome and I don't have to drip every 4 seconds!
> View attachment 128066
> View attachment 128067
> View attachment 128068
> ...



That NarBa is a real looker

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Spyro (5/4/18)

Amir said:


> It's all very clever in theory... Really... No sarcasm intended... But if its really that well designed for RDA's, why not start off in the squonk mods? It's a real question by the way with no intention of insult or injury



My guess is that Lost vape don't have a very successful dual battery squonker on the market. And instead of spending on RnD and taking their time, they wanted to bang out a 250C mod ASAP. 

So simply put I think it's just about being the first to put out a 250C.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/4/18)

OK, the great excitement of a new device has worn off and I have calmed down after the initial wonderment of the DNA250C.

How do I feel about the DNA250C and in particular the REPLAY option it comes with? Well in two words... BLOODY MARVELLOUS!

If you are a Temp Control boffin then it's not going to be so earth-shattering like it was for me... but if you have attempted TC a few times with epic fails like I have then you will absolutely fall in love with Replay!

There is no question that Vendors will need to stock up with Stainless Steel wire and Coil makers will have to start making Stainless Steel exotic coils real soon! I have been using my NarBa and Flave 22 on the Paranormal for a few days now and the results are really noticeable! I can't wait for all my DNA75C's to be upgraded and the switch to Replay even on RTA's... not sure if it's just my imagination but mt Dvarw DL with an SS Framed Staple Alien coil is giving me better flavour than the Ni80 version in Replay mode.

I also look forward to having a few devices with Replay active so I can really test the differences.

Am I happy with my Paranormal DNA250C? I sure am!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Spyro (9/4/18)

Have a feeling that they are going to delay the 75C replay feature for a while. If people can upgrade their software, then they won't have a reason to go out and buy a new mod to satisfy the fear of missing out - thus eating away at evolv's profits.

I think the update will take around 6 months or so, that's just my opinion though. I would love to pick up a 250C therion in black carbon  Never been a fan of the paranormal look nor name.


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/4/18)

Spyro said:


> Have a feeling that they are going to delay the 75C replay feature for a while. If people can upgrade their software, then they won't have a reason to go out and buy a new mod to satisfy the fear of missing out - thus eating away at evolv's profits.
> 
> I think the update will take around 6 months or so, that's just my opinion though. I would love to pick up a 250C therion in black carbon  Never been a fan of the paranormal look nor name.



Agreed but there is no way it will be 6 months... Evolv said shortly after the 250C release... so my guess is May sometime.


----------



## Nexo.Suicide (13/4/18)

So... @Hooked PM’ed to tell me Sir Vape had a special on some E-Juice. 

And I happened to see that they had the Lost Vape Paranormal 250C on Pre-Order.

Guess what Just arrived today...

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver (13/4/18)

Awesome @Nexo.Suicide 
Enjoy it

Was also looking at it on the Sir Vape site and was wondering what the different colour combinations would be like. So hard to tell. 

What colour combo did you go for @Nexo.Suicide ?


----------



## Nexo.Suicide (13/4/18)

Silver said:


> Awesome @Nexo.Suicide
> Enjoy it
> 
> Was also looking at it on the Sir Vape site and was wondering what the different colour combinations would be like. So hard to tell.
> ...



This is Option D on the website - ‘Black Gun Metal Body Black Carbon Panel And Black Carbon Back’



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (13/4/18)

Looks great!


----------



## vicTor (13/4/18)

Nexo.Suicide said:


> So... @Hooked PM’ed to tell me Sir Vape had a special on some E-Juice.
> 
> And I happened to see that they had the Lost Vape Paranormal 250C on Pre-Order.
> 
> ...




nice !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nexo.Suicide (13/4/18)

Silver said:


> Looks great!



I have finally unpacked the entire box, and there is actually a set of wood panels inside that I can interchange too! So quite a nice surprise there. I was under the impression that any extra/other panels would need to be bought.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nexo.Suicide (13/4/18)

vicTor said:


> nice !



Thanks! So happy with it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver (14/4/18)

Nexo.Suicide said:


> I have finally unpacked the entire box, and there is actually a set of wood panels inside that I can interchange too! So quite a nice surprise there. I was under the impression that any extra/other panels would need to be bought.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Bonus @Nexo.Suicide 
How you enjoying it so far?
Have you tried the replay yet?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GSAvaper (14/4/18)

Absolutely stunning. Must be one of the best looking and well made devices out at the moment. Just oozes quality when you hold it. Great buy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (14/4/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> The Entheon didn't give me the same wow flavour I got from my Flave 22... and dripping is a real pain so I pulled the NarBa out of the display cabinet and popped a @smilelykumeenit stainless steel coil into the NarBa and wicked it up... Awesome and I don't have to drip every 4 seconds!
> View attachment 128066
> View attachment 128067
> View attachment 128068
> ...



@Rob Fisher , these pictures are gorgeous (from post #51)
Were they taken with the iPhone8?
Any modifications done to them ?


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/4/18)

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher , these pictures are gorgeous (from post #51)
> Were they taken with the iPhone8?
> Any modifications done to them ?



No Hi Ho @Silver... they were taken with the Canon SLR 80D. Only alteration was cropping. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (14/4/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> No Hi Ho @Silver... they were taken with the Canon SLR 80D. Only alteration was cropping.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Ah ok, thanks
Thought something looked different 
Am actually sad because i need to upgrade my phone and i thought those were from the newer phone
Haha


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/4/18)

Silver said:


> Ah ok, thanks
> Thought something looked different
> Am actually sad because i need to upgrade my phone and i thought those were from the newer phone
> Haha



I will do some test shots with Anthea’s new iPhone 8 vs my 7. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver (14/4/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> I will do some test shots with Anthea’s new iPhone 8 vs my 7.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks @Rob Fisher 
When you take a pic, try two things. One is just normal. The other is hold the camera a bit further away amd zoom say halfway in. Then the background will blur a bit. I want to see how the pics look. Indoors in normal lowish light if possible, ie not in bright light


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/4/18)

Will go do the zoom thingy now... but here are three similar pics... first one taken on my iPhone 7+ and the second set on Anthea's iPhone 8+. And the DNA250C Paranormal is in the pic to stay on thread.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (14/4/18)

Lovely, thanks @Rob Fisher
Hard to tell much difference

Iphone 8 seems a tad warmer, but not much

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/4/18)

First Two are iPhone 7+ and second two iPhone 8+. The first pic in each is normal and then the second pic is Portrait which does the blurred background.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (14/4/18)

Thanks @Rob Fisher 
Great photos allround!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Balders (14/4/18)

The Lost Vape Paranormal is a stunning looking mod, I got one at the beginning of last week to begin with it would not work correctly as it kept on coming up with the message check battery, I tried 3 different sets of batteries all fully charged but the message still appeared.
I when and contacted Lost Vape who provided me with a updated firmware, after this it worked fine for a day and then the message appeared again, and no matter what I did it would not go away.
Lost vape reckons it could be some faulty wiring/soldering that was causing this so it had to go back to the vendor who had no more in stock and is going to refund my money.

On saying all that when it was working it did give me one of the best vapes I had ever had on a mod, very smooth but at the same time hard hitting.
So as soon as my money in refunded I will definitely be getting another one.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/4/18)

Balders said:


> The Lost Vape Paranormal is a stunning looking mod, I got one at the beginning of last week to begin with it would not work correctly as it kept on coming up with the message check battery, I tried 3 different sets of batteries all fully charged but the message still appeared.
> I when and contacted Lost Vape who provided me with a updated firmware, after this it worked fine for a day and then the message appeared again, and no matter what I did it would not go away.
> Lost vape reckons it could be some faulty wiring/soldering that was causing this so it had to go back to the vendor who had no more in stock and is going to refund my money.
> 
> ...



That's a real bummer @Balders! I'm really not a fan of dual battery mods but I haven't used anything else since I got it... I just can't wait till the firmware upgrade arrives for the DNA75C so I can get back to my Juma Mods.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## killingfields (14/4/18)

Hi again guys, also got option D on sirvape, very happy so far!

So I put some SS aliens in and the ohms are .11/.10 with no Replay function showing under the Replay profile? (The image below was in wattage mode just to show the ohm reading before I wicked)

Is it possible that they are too low? I've messaged your referral for coils in the meantime! Thanks guys, J

View attachment 128976

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/4/18)

killingfields said:


> Hi again guys, also got option D on sirvape, very happy so far!
> 
> So I put some SS aliens in and the ohms are .11/.10 with no Replay function showing under the Replay profile? (The image below was in wattage mode just to show the ohm reading before I wicked)
> 
> ...



How sure are you that the coils are SS?


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/4/18)

Also have you fired up eScribe and ticked REPLAY to ON?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## killingfields (14/4/18)

@Rob Fisher , yes have checked and added replay function to wattage mode profile. Even under atomizer it shows temperature as 'N/A' so not picking it up? To make sure, I'll test with some SS wire I have lying around and order some coils from your contact and see if it picks it up...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/4/18)

killingfields said:


> @Rob Fisher , yes have checked and added replay function to wattage mode profile. Even under atomizer it shows temperature as 'N/A' so not picking it up? To make sure, I'll order some coils from your contact and see if it picks it up...



Cool... you are gonna love replay whether you are dripping or RTA'ing... My initial tests were with RDA's because I think that's where replay really shines and is way more obvious... and squonking when we get the update for the DAN75C... but I still love my RTA's and have been running one of my Dvarw's with a Stainless Steel Framed Staple Clapton and the consistency of the vape is really noticeable as well.

The Paranormal has been my go-to Mod since it arrived!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## killingfields (14/4/18)

Ok re-wicked after putting the coils back on and replay mode is showing  Vaping peanut butter conspiracy by GBOM and Mrs Souwerberry on ice. Hands down my two favourites at the moment... Glad to be up and running! Weird that it didn't work on the standard replay profile but adding it in the wattage profile and re setting the coils did something right haha

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## killingfields (14/4/18)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (14/4/18)

Nice one @killingfields 
Hows the vape?


----------



## Captain Chaos (14/4/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Cool... you are gonna love replay whether you are dripping or RTA'ing... My initial tests were with RDA's because I think that's where replay really sNicees and is way more obvious... and squonking when we get the update for the DAN75C... but I still love my RTA's and have been running one of my Dvarw's with a Stainless Steel Framed Staple Clapton and the consistency of the vape is really noticeable as well.
> 
> The Paranormal has been my go-to Mod since it arrived!
> 
> View attachment 128989


Nice 101 Dalmatians drip tip there.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## killingfields (14/4/18)

Silver said:


> Nice one @killingfields
> Hows the vape?


I'm really enjoying it so far! Feels so consistent. Worth it...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (15/4/18)

Loving replay mode to bits!!
Just love freaking people out with it. 
"Taste this"... Guy takes a hit
"mmm that's lekker"
"Dude, check the wicks"
"WHAT, those things are bone freaking dry, how's that possible"



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Bulldog (22/4/18)

Has anyone got the silver frame paranormal they could post a pic of, would love to see it with an atty on to decide whether I must wait for gunmetal to be back in stock or go for silver.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bulldog (23/4/18)

Managed to find a decent pic of the silver frame.
Can anyone confirm if the scarlet passion panel (resin) is removable, I read somewhere and can't find it now that the resin panel is fixed and not interchangeable.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/4/18)

Bulldog said:


> Managed to find a decent pic of the silver frame.
> Can anyone confirm if the scarlet passion panel (resin) is removable, I read somewhere and can't find it now that the resin panel is fixed and not interchangeable.



Yip fixed and not removable. ONly the panels are changeable.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Bulldog (23/4/18)

Thanks @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Captain Chaos (23/4/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Cool... you are gonna love replay whether you are dripping or RTA'ing... My initial tests were with RDA's because I think that's where replay really shines and is way more obvious... and squonking when we get the update for the DAN75C... but I still love my RTA's and have been running one of my Dvarw's with a Stainless Steel Framed Staple Clapton and the consistency of the vape is really noticeable as well.
> 
> The Paranormal has been my go-to Mod since it arrived!
> 
> View attachment 128989


I see a problem with this picture......


----------



## Bulldog (4/5/18)

Anyone had this problem of the part marked in photo coming loose. Mine came loose and just wondering if I glue it myself will my warranty be lost. Waiting for vendor to get back to me.
Would superglue or a silicone be best to use.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DougP (4/5/18)

Can the experts please assist 
What is the difference between the “boost” and the “punch” function 
From watching videos I am kinda scratching my head a bit 
1. Boost will give you a preheat function and as I understand it will use the wattage that you set in the “wattage boost” profile. So if set it to 15 watts in that profile I assume then that that set wattage is what will be used in the other profiles when boost is set to “on”. 
Is this correct ?
2. How long will the boost be active
For “ 1 sec” ?
3. What does the “punch” function then do. This can be set between 0 and 11.
Is my understanding then that the “punch” will be the time period that the “boost” works for ? 
4. I have also noticed that If boost is not set to “on” in the specific profile on Escribe then it won’t work on mod wether it’s set to on or off on the menu on mod ? So for any profile “boost” must be set to on in that escribe profile for it to work: is this correct ?
5. Running the device monitor on escribe I don’t see anything happening that increases wattage when u fire atty using the “punch” function only whether it’s set to 0 or 11 
6. Lastly on my dna 166 I could change the wattage increments in decimal 1’s namely 40,41,42,43,44 watts . It appears there is nowhere to do this on the 250c. It’s 40.1, 40.2,40.3,40.4. Can this be done


----------



## Silver (4/5/18)

Doug @Blends Of Distinction 

The *boost *is for when you need a bit more oomph on fruity juices - to give a little bit more in the throat
The *punch *is only for tobacco juices when you want to knock yourself out



only kidding
I have no clue - but am curious now to find out

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## DougP (5/5/18)

Bump


----------



## killingfields (19/5/18)

Bulldog said:


> Anyone had this problem of the part marked in photo coming loose. Mine came loose and just wondering if I glue it myself will my warranty be lost. Waiting for vendor to get back to me.
> Would superglue or a silicone be best to use.
> View attachment 130992




Yup, have exactly the same on one side. Doesn't affect anything, isn't sticking out but definitely came loose on one side.


----------



## Bulldog (19/5/18)

@killingfields mine also has not actually fallen out, holding in on one side. Vape King checked with lost vape themselves here is the reply FYI.
"I have Spoken to Lost Vape themselves and they say it will be fine and still in warranty if you glue it back in place as long as the glue does not interfere with the functioning/functions of the device its self Note: They Recommend "Super Bonder LB" for the best results"

@Blends Of Distinction also hoping for a reply on this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## killingfields (19/5/18)

Bulldog said:


> @killingfields mine also has not actually fallen out, holding in on one side. Vape King checked with lost vape themselves here is the reply FYI.
> "I have Spoken to Lost Vape themselves and they say it will be fine and still in warranty if you glue it back in place as long as the glue does not interfere with the functioning/functions of the device its self Note: They Recommend "Super Bonder LB" for the best results"
> 
> @Blends Of Distinction also hoping for a reply on this.


Appreciate it. I'll glue it worst case. Don't want to crack or stretch the "plastic" or have dry glue on top of it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DougP (21/5/18)

killingfields said:


> Appreciate it. I'll glue it worst case. Don't want to crack or stretch the "plastic" or have dry glue on top of it



Thanks for that ... I have even been searching around on Evolv DNA forums but cannot find a definitive answer


----------



## Rude Rudi (30/5/18)

Ok, I got my Paranormal DNA250C today. I desperately want to try the REPLAY function but I have absolutely no idea what coil material I have in my RDA... I rotate by RDA's and have never kept track of which type of coil in is which atty.

So, what I need to know:
Is there a way to determine the material type of the coils? Can Escribe or the device read the material and tell me what is is?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (30/5/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> Ok, I got my Paranormal DNA250C today. I desperately want to try the REPLAY function but I have absolutely no idea what coil material I have in my RDA... I rotate by RDA's and have never kept track of which type of coil in is which atty.
> 
> So, what I need to know:
> Is there a way to determine the material type of the coils? Can Escribe or the device read the material and tell me what is is?



I have not come across that feature. 
It will however only allow you to "replay" coils that can do so. 
So if you try to replay coils that aren't ready for it, it just won't give you the option 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## craigb (30/5/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> Ok, I got my Paranormal DNA250C today. I desperately want to try the REPLAY function but I have absolutely no idea what coil material I have in my RDA... I rotate by RDA's and have never kept track of which type of coil in is which atty.
> 
> So, what I need to know:
> Is there a way to determine the material type of the coils? Can Escribe or the device read the material and tell me what is is?



You could try vaping in basic TC mode. If it isn't TC compatible, many (?most/all?) mods will kick back into power mode pretty quickly.


----------



## Bulldog (30/5/18)

@Rude Rudi I had the exact same problem . I have since made a list of all my atty's and what coil is installed and the date of installation.
As @GerritVisagie said, if not compatible wire is detected the save puff option will not be available and replay will work as normal power mode.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (31/5/18)

It will be very cool if your mod can identify the material used!!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Silver (31/5/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> It will be very cool if your mod can identify the material used!!



@Rude Rudi , maybe you should just make a new SS coil?
At the rate you mix up new juices, making a coil should be a piece of cake!!
Hehe

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TheV (31/5/18)

When you vape your tank this dry, still getting flavor and no dry hits... Replay is magic:

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (31/5/18)

Wow @TheV ! 
Thats amazing


----------



## TheV (31/5/18)

Silver said:


> Wow @TheV !
> Thats amazing


@Silver, I really am extremely impressed.
I've vaped the Dvarw enough to know that if the tails looked like that on a normal mod... I would be having a bad time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (31/5/18)

TheV said:


> @Silver, I really am extremely impressed.
> I've vaped the Dvarw enough to know that if the tails looked like that on a normal mod... I would be having a bad time.



Ok, now I need to try replay
I just need a DNA75C or 250C - lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TheV (31/5/18)

Silver said:


> Ok, now I need to try replay
> I just need a DNA75C or 250C - lol


A word of warning ... I'm looking at my other devices wondering what I'm gonna do with them because at this point it feels like Replay is the only way to vape

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Jengz (31/5/18)

TheV said:


> A word of warning ... I'm looking at my other devices wondering what I'm gonna do with them because at this point it feels like Replay is the only way to vape


Even at ur BB???


----------



## Silver (31/5/18)

TheV said:


> A word of warning ... I'm looking at my other devices wondering what I'm gonna do with them because at this point it feels like Replay is the only way to vape



That is the evolution of vaping...
And the journey...

But I hear you - that would be a disaster if replay rendered my other devices inadequate


----------



## TheV (31/5/18)

Jengz said:


> Even at ur BB???


I'm pretty confident that the BB will be used a bit less now.
When I have the option I'll pick up a Replay device.
When I go out and need a pocket mod, the BB is still king.

I will however jump on a 75C BB if one is released.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TheV (31/5/18)

Silver said:


> That is the evolution of vaping...
> And the journey...
> 
> But I hear you - that would be a disaster if replay rendered my other devices inadequate


And what a journey it is. Evolv has really done something special here in my opinion.

I don't think it will render your other devices inadequate (I'm being a little bit over-dramatic)... but it does show that there is an improved means of doing things.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Yas786 (31/5/18)

So weirdly an ni80 fused clapton coil that I’m using in my dna75c mod works with replay lol.

As far as I can tell the wire does not have any temp suitable wire, it’s ni80 all the way through unless there is and I can’t see it.

Oh well not complaining if it works lol, just vaped my wicks dry and no burnt cotton so seems to be working. Could be my dna75c has bugged out but I’ve turned it off and on, taken batteries out and put another atty on it. But replay still works with the ni80 coil.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (1/6/18)

Silver said:


> @Rude Rudi , maybe you should just make a new SS coil?
> At the rate you mix up new juices, making a coil should be a piece of cake!!
> Hehe



I picked up a couple of sets of Geek Vape pre-built stainless steel coils at Vake King yesterday. The replay function is rather groundbreaking and enhances the vaping experience tremendously. This is the future...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (1/6/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> I picked up a couple of sets of Geek Vape pre-built stainless steel coils at Vake King yesterday. The replay function is rather groundbreaking and enhances the vaping experience tremendously. This is the future...



Good to know, thanks @Rude Rudi !
Seems like a lot of folks think the same.
Going to have to try it soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (1/6/18)

Blends Of Distinction said:


> Can the experts please assist
> What is the difference between the “boost” and the “punch” function
> From watching videos I am kinda scratching my head a bit
> 1. Boost will give you a preheat function and as I understand it will use the wattage that you set in the “wattage boost” profile. So if set it to 15 watts in that profile I assume then that that set wattage is what will be used in the other profiles when boost is set to “on”.
> ...



I wondered the same and found this from a senior member on the forum:

"All power-controlled profiles can do Boost. We created Watt Boost to have one default profile preconfigured with non-zero Boost, nothing wild really..

For a power-controlled coil, the Punch setting controls Boost Punch. For a temperature-sensing coil, it instead controls Preheat Punch.

Boost and Preheat are the approaches to getting the coil up to boiling temperature quickly. Punch is on a 0-11 scale. (For Preheat, you can use Temperature instead of Punch.)"

Hope it helps...

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (1/6/18)

TheV said:


> When you vape your tank this dry, still getting flavor and no dry hits... Replay is magic:



Ok, so this is a slight drawback for me though...

I drip exclusively and, as most drippers do, frequently rotate flavours throughout the day. I used to vape until the point just before a dry hit - with experience, you know when there is no more juice left and its time to re-juice. This method ensures that no flavour is transferred so when I drip a new juice, I dont taste the previous juice, which may be a contrasting flavour, ett = the beauty of dripping.

With Replay, it wont fire when the wicks are not sufficiently saturated so I cannot dry the wicks out all the way (as explained above) as it wont let me fire. The result is that I have a period where two juices have to fight with one another, which is bit against the PRO for dripping...

Not a biggie, but a bit annoying...

Other than that, I love the Replay function!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## TheV (1/6/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> Ok, so this is a slight drawback for me though...
> 
> I drip exclusively and, as most drippers do, frequently rotate flavours throughout the day. I used to vape until the point just before a dry hit - with experience, you know when there is no more juice left and its time to re-juice. This method ensures that no flavour is transferred so when I drip a new juice, I dont taste the previous juice, which may be a contrasting flavour, ett = the beauty of dripping.
> 
> ...


I can see how that would be a bit of an annoyance. I like the "with experience" part, which is something I definitely never had... always 2 puffs too far for me

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Timwis (2/6/18)

TheV said:


> A word of warning ... I'm looking at my other devices wondering what I'm gonna do with them because at this point it feels like Replay is the only way to vape


I apologise in advance to temp control users but when temp control first came out it was popular but very quickly people went back to simple power mode, it really is a very small percentage of vapers that use temp control. I agree with you replay is a different beast, in it's simple to use nature with outstanding results. It's going to increase in popularity and no doubt with various results the Chinese will try and mimic it with their chips.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## regularvapeguy (2/6/18)

From what I understand...

Boost: Preheat setting and how many watts you want it to pre heat with and for how long.

Punch: how quickly the desired wattage hits or ramps up, which would then, I guess determine how hard the vape hits on initial drag.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (2/6/18)

regularvapeguy said:


> From what I understand...
> 
> Boost: Preheat setting and how many watts you want it to pre heat with and for how long.
> 
> Punch: how quickly the desired wattage hits or ramps up would then I guess determine how hard the vape hits on initial drag.


Yep, you can have it hitting as hard as you like!

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Silver (2/6/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> Ok, so this is a slight drawback for me though...
> 
> I drip exclusively and, as most drippers do, frequently rotate flavours throughout the day. I used to vape until the point just before a dry hit - with experience, you know when there is no more juice left and its time to re-juice. This method ensures that no flavour is transferred so when I drip a new juice, I dont taste the previous juice, which may be a contrasting flavour, ett = the beauty of dripping.
> 
> ...



Fully understand you @Rude Rudi , even though i am not a big dripper

But

Based on what @TheV showed, surely this Replay will vape the wicks until they are bone dry? Ie just before the point the wicks start getting scorched? Or are you saying that Replay stops firing well before that point? I dont have replay so havent seen for myself but i find this discussion very interesting and informative


----------



## TheV (2/6/18)

My favorite Replay theme for the 250C so far:





https://forum.evolvapor.com/files/file/367-gauges-major-update-200/

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Muchis (2/6/18)

tried that, enjoyed it but am still hoping from theme to theme


TheV said:


> My favorite Replay theme for the 250C so far:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (3/6/18)

TheV said:


> My favorite Replay theme for the 250C so far:
> 
> https://forum.evolvapor.com/files/file/367-gauges-major-update-200/



Thanks mate - locked and loaded. Just to build it now and I can play again


----------



## TheV (3/6/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Thanks mate - locked and loaded. Just to build it now and I can play again


I see you got the Skyline going on this. Nice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## killingfields (7/6/18)

Puffs: 8124 

Sent from my SM-J530F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Carnival (7/6/18)

Okay so I have the option “SAVE” and when I select that, it shows the option to “STOP”. I’m guessing I’m in replay mode unless I hit “STOP” right?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bulldog (7/6/18)

Thanks correct @Carnival

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique (8/6/18)

Does anyone's battery ever show 100 percent fully charged, I know with my dna 75c it always just goes to 99 percent

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Anvil (8/6/18)

Rafique said:


> Does anyone's battery ever show 100 percent fully charged, I know with my dna 75c it always just goes to 99 percent


IIRC there is a way to set it in the e-scribe software. The chip measures the voltage of the cell and bases the batt % off of that, and the factory settings assume a brand new perfect battery charged to full capacity on a perfect charger. That rarely, if ever, happens so it will always show slightly less. My 75C never showed more than 97%. In e-scribe (in the theme designer section I think) you can set the battery indicator voltage down a bit for the 100% reading, so essentially it indicates 100% when your battery is at 4.19v or 4.18v instead of the perfect world 4.2v.

EDIT: Okay, got it almost right. Seems you have to edit your battery profile for your cells.
https://forum.evolvapor.com/topic/69189-therion-bf-dna75c-battery/

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Rafique (8/6/18)

Anvil said:


> IIRC there is a way to set it in the e-scribe software. The chip measures the voltage of the cell and bases the batt % off of that, and the factory settings assume a brand new perfect battery charged to full capacity on a perfect charger. That rarely, if ever, happens so it will always show slightly less. My 75C never showed more than 97%. In e-scribe (in the theme designer section I think) you can set the battery indicator voltage down a bit for the 100% reading, so essentially it indicates 100% when your battery is at 4.19v or 4.18v instead of the perfect world 4.2v.




That sounds correct, The thing is with the DNA200 and 75 I had it would to 100% full charge, I only had this with the 75C

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Anvil (8/6/18)

Rafique said:


> That sounds correct, The thing is with the DNA200 and 75 I had it would to 100% full charge, I only had this with the 75C


I can only assume the 75C is more accurate or setup differently to the standard 75. Perhaps the older battery profiles take into account the slight voltage loss of a battery over time and rather read 100% from 4.xx rather than 4.2v. I too have a 75 that reads to 100%, and I agree that it's annoying. A quick google will show that you're not alone though, I see a lot of people saying that the 75C/250C doesn't show 100%.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (8/6/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> It will be very cool if your mod can identify the material used!!



I doubt that will ever happen. Mods can only calculate temperature based on resistance changes of certain materials. That's why you can't use Kanthal for TC as the resistance doesn't change when you fire it, so the device cannot calculate temperature.  (nice dream though) ....lol


----------



## Rude Rudi (2/7/18)

I have found my nirvana...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance (2/7/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> I have found my nirvana...
> View attachment 137366


What RDA is that? The airflow seems superbly designed.

Regards


----------



## Rude Rudi (2/7/18)

Raindance said:


> What RDA is that? The airflow seems superbly designed.
> 
> Regards



It is the Bonza RDA by Vandy Vape, designed by the Vaping Bogan.
I have 2 of em and they are truly remarkable RDA's. It klaps the DR in the flavour department 6 - love.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Raindance (2/7/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> It is the Bonza RDA by Vandy Vape, designed by the Vaping Bogan.
> I have 2 of em and they are truly remarkable RDA's. It klaps the DR in the flavour department 6 - love.


One more for the shopping list, lol. Love my Recurves but at times one needs what only a dual coil can deliver.

Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lesvaches (12/9/18)

a new version of escribe has been released.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 4


----------



## killingfields (1/4/19)

So this has happened on mine.... Not impressed. At all.


----------



## Silver (1/4/19)

killingfields said:


> So this has happened on mine.... Not impressed. At all.
> 
> View attachment 162294



Oh no, not good
Did the screen just go all white?
I dont have a dna250c but maybe a reset of sorts might fix it @killingfields ?


----------



## Muchis (1/4/19)

The screen on my 75c went all white when I spilled juice on the mod... Got a guy to have my screen replaced 

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## killingfields (8/4/19)

Ja cant see anything at the moment. Pretty bleak. 

Will try another reset but i think the screen is damaged. Have seen online people recommend putting in a new screen but havent opened it properly yet 

Who did you use for your replacement screen??

@Muchis @Silver


----------



## Muchis (8/4/19)

Pm, I'll send you someone who can assist with replacing

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

